
Projects from the Stupid Shit No One Needs and Terrible Ideas Hackathon West - bahro
http://stupidhackathon.github.io/index.html
======
AceJohnny2
One of the projects, GNU Pricing, made the front page last earlier this week:

[https://github.com/diafygi/gnu-pricing](https://github.com/diafygi/gnu-
pricing)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9521177](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9521177)

------
brianwillis
I'm so happy that Yo sponsored this. I can't think of anyone more fitting.

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
I think Yo sponsors lots of hackathons.

~~~
jkestner
They're following the VC model - spreading their cash around, just needing one
hit reason for people to use Yo.

~~~
api
I heard they're working on Yo Enterprise. It'll have features to collaborate
and listen.

~~~
StavrosK
I can't tell if this is a joke, therefore I'm coining Stavros' law:

Without a clear indicator of an author's intention, it is often impossible to
tell the difference between a startup direction and a parody of one.

~~~
api
I'll raise you my law of circular credulity.

When I was young and naive, I believed a lot more silly and bizarre things.
Then I got older and wiser and more cynical and learned to dismiss them as
nutty, jokes, satire, etc.

But...

As I got older still, I accumulated so many bizarre experiences with the real
world that I wrapped back around. I now have trouble again picking up on
satire or easily debunking wacko theories, since I learned from experience
that the world actually is that crazy. I've seen many things and met numerous
characters that a fiction editor would reject for sheer implausibility.

------
omouse
What's funny is that these ideas are all better than the typical projects and
ideas proposed within a company. Hell they're excellent in that their scope is
limited, their budget is limited and the time to build them is limited.
_Successful_ projects by any measure!

------
shenanigoat
Ha! HipChat is on the list.

~~~
dcre
Watch the video — you might be surprised.

